# WTB : Grand Seiko



## mitadoc

*WTB : Grand Seiko*


View Advert


Anyone anything ?

Preferably Spring drive, but let me know what you have.

I can do part exchange for a Breitling or pay in full.

Rgds and thank you in advance.




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*

24/02/22



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,500



*Category*

Wanted


----------

